

Obsolete technologies that will baffle modern children: in pictures - dnetesn
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/picture-galleries/11289860/Obsolete-technologies-that-will-baffle-modern-children-in-pictures.html

======
awptimus
Reminds me of this cartoon.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F2OOrtU2VE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F2OOrtU2VE)

